# Help! What is this feces in our house?



## Mdterpfan (Jun 8, 2018)

We are remodeling a bathroom in our basement of our house in Maryland. It is older and we are new owners. We found the attached feces in the wall. No sign of fur, feathers, bones, nuts, or anything. Does anyone know what this is from?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Rodentia?

Mice, Rats.

Looks to be old and dried up, maybe the critter was killed by the previous owner, before you were looking to move.

Use RUBBER GLOVES, DUST MASK, and STRONG CLEANER to take that away.

You don't want HANTA VIRUS.:wink2:


ED


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm all for DIY but I think that I would hire someone for that.


----------

